

Things to do with a year's supply of free bacon - andygeers
http://apply.hubbub.co.uk/years_supply_of_bacon

======
Persephone404
Apparently there's no world record set the world record for the world's
largest bacon sandwich? This one looks good to me
[http://sodelicio.us/2012/05/the-worlds-meatiest-
sandwich-28-...](http://sodelicio.us/2012/05/the-worlds-meatiest-
sandwich-28-pounds/)

